# Local HD Channels in Canada?



## DTV001 (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi guys, just wondering if getting the off-air atenna will give me the
local HD channels up here? The 80-89 HD channels that is. I get the 70-79 no problem.

If so, how would I get this going? Which atenna? Any particular angles? 

Thanks !


ps- Ontario


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Are there HD channels in your area? If so, I suspect this would probably work, but others might give you more information.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

DTV001 said:


> Hi guys, just wondering if getting the off-air atenna will give me the
> local HD channels up here? The 80-89 HD channels that is. I get the 70-79 no problem.
> 
> If so, how would I get this going? Which atenna? Any particular angles?
> ...


You need to go the the Canadian version of antennaweb.org to find out what OTA stations are available in your area.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Also check out the "Local HDTV Reception Forum" at http://www.antennaweb.org and see if there's a thread for Ontario.


----------



## DTV001 (Jun 10, 2006)

That site only provides info for US  


One of the 'dealers' up here said it should work picking up the signal from
Detroit for the the local HD's. 

Now, if I get an antenna, is there a specific angle it has to be like my Triple LNB I have ?

Thanks again.


...oh, and as stated regarding the previous response, I DO get the 70-79 HD channels. I just want the 80-89 HD locals as well if possible. That's where this off-air antenna comes in.......


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

DTV001 said:


> That site only provides info for US
> 
> One of the 'dealers' up here said it should work picking up the signal from
> Detroit for the the local HD's.
> ...


No, you don't point it in the sky or at perfect point. You'd point it towards the TV towers, if you knew what direction they were in. You said Ontario, is it close to Toronto? Toronto should have CBC HD and CTV HD, shouldn't they?

IT's worth a try though whatever you do. See if you can get an antenna that is returnable, if it doesn't work out. Did you try a UHF indoor, to make sure indoor doesn't work?

Otherwise, there should be some places online to find reviews of antennas. I don't have one right now, so I can't recommend (I need to get one too though).


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

www.hdtvprimer.com has a wealth of info. While you can get perfect reception from a paperclip under the right conditions, the conditions are rarely optimal, meaning a good antenna is typically needed.

But what constitutes "good"? According to Doug Lund of TVTechnology.com, here are some tidbits from a column he wrote in 2002. In compliance with the rules of the forum I will only paraphrase brief salient points rather than quote him.

Doug says interference-free reception is based on use of a directional receive antenna. Gain of 4 dB ch 2-6, 6 dB ch 7-13, and 10 dB ch 14-69 is suggested. Front-to-back ratios should be 10 dB ch 2-6, 12 dB ch 7-13, and 14 dB ch 14-69.

VSWR should be considered. In practical installations, a VSWR of 5:1 is not uncommon, which is pretty high and can cause problems in low signal areas especially when the noise figure of the tuner has not been engineered all that well. Doug also states that adding an amplifier can not only raise signal levels, but can restore VSWR by isolating antenna from tuner, impedance-wise, which allows the system to function with less internal reflection. That is a good trick, because it means that an amp can help not only those far away from the transmit antenna, but those close to it. In that particular case, an amp and attenuator in concert can restore VSWR performance regardless of the net gain.

Doug goes on to say that bow-tie and corner reflectors will probably give a better front-to-back ratio than the common "all-channel" combination corner reflector/dipole/yagi commonly sold for analog reception.

Folks on this forum have had good luck with the CM 4228, the DB-8, the Zenith Silver Sensor (for indoor), and the Winegard Squareshooter (for aesthetics). And _why_ they have such good luck is probably because those antennae fit the specs above fairly well.


----------



## DTV001 (Jun 10, 2006)

ayrton911 said:


> No, you don't point it in the sky or at perfect point. You'd point it towards the TV towers, if you knew what direction they were in. You said Ontario, is it close to Toronto? Toronto should have CBC HD and CTV HD, shouldn't they?
> 
> IT's worth a try though whatever you do. See if you can get an antenna that is returnable, if it doesn't work out. Did you try a UHF indoor, to make sure indoor doesn't work?
> 
> Otherwise, there should be some places online to find reviews of antennas. I don't have one right now, so I can't recommend (I need to get one too though).


Sounds like a plan-thanks. Yes, in Toronto but not exactly sure where those towers would be but obviously downtown or what not. Don't have a clear shot at downtown from where I am though unfortuantely. Maybe I'll try the UHF indoor first. 
That was the other thing, been trying to locate any store or dealer with the antennas. Circuit city here and Can Tire - nope.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm curious. Do the Canadian HD stations conform to ATSC as US stations do, or so they have there own format?


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

i use an antenna with my one of my HR10's and i get CBC 5-1, CFTO 9-1, CITY 53-1 and SUNTV 66-1, all in HD. i also get various HD stations from rochester new york, DTV001.

the channels show up in the guide but there's no detailed information, there is when i run the antenna through my sammy TS-160 but the signals are stronger with the HR10.

i have no idea what your talking about when you say "I just want the 80-89 HD locals as well if possible".

i get my HD networks via satellite from new york city because that's where they think i live, is that what you mean?

by the way, you have to point to the CN tower.


----------



## DTV001 (Jun 10, 2006)

joetoronto said:


> i use an antenna with my one of my HR10's and i get CBC 5-1, CFTO 9-1, CITY 53-1 and SUNTV 66-1, all in HD. i also get various HD stations from rochester new york, DTV001.
> 
> the channels show up in the guide but there's no detailed information, there is when i run the antenna through my sammy TS-160 but the signals are stronger with the HR10.
> 
> ...


joe, W H I C H antenna are you using ? This is the whole point of the thread I started man lol. Not sure how you're getting Canadian HD channels through your HR-10 (that's what I have too).

Yes, I get the HD channels through there too(NYC), Ch.70-79. It's the 80-89 "LOCAL HD's" I'm after which I need an antenna for so I was told. Which one and where can I get the thing????????
80-89 are NBC, ABC etc HD.

And when I get this antenna, it has to face the CN Tower you say? Now, just south or do I need a clear line of the CN tower as in the tip ? Cause I don't think I can even see it.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

DTV001 said:


> joe, W H I C H antenna are you using ? This is the whole point of the thread I started man lol. Not sure how you're getting Canadian HD channels through your HR-10 (that's what I have too).
> 
> Yes, I get the HD channels through there too(NYC), Ch.70-79. It's the 80-89 "LOCAL HD's" I'm after which I need an antenna for so I was told. Which one and where can I get the thing????????
> 80-89 are NBC, ABC etc HD.
> ...


i'm using a little eagle aspen that i bought on ebay, it's 1 1/2 ' wide and 1 ' high. i have the antenna going into my HR10, simple, just don't forget to run the guided setup so you can choose satellite AND antenna.

the only way you'll get the new york city locals with an antenna is if you live in the new york city area, i thought you were in T.O.?

yes, it has to face the CN tower, it doesn't matter if you can't see it, your allot closer than me, i'm in vaughan.


----------



## DTV001 (Jun 10, 2006)

> the only way you'll get the new york city locals with an antenna is if you live in the new york city area, i thought you were in T.O.?


Interesting, cause I can get channels 2, 4 etc....which are NBC, etc. There are also NBC HD, ABC HD that start in the 80's. Do you not have the same channel line up as me? Maybe they're different.

My HR is an HD DVR fyi. Therefore, I'm getting, again, channels 70-79, which are the HD channels on the guide for HBO, SHO, ESPN 1 and 2, etc.

Now, starting at channel 80 and onward are, again, NBC HD, and so on, all local channels.

So how am I getting NBC and the others on regular definition if I don't live in NY ? Yes, I do live in T.O.

Is it me or is this getting more confusing than it really should be.......

Final time, can I get the channels 80-89, HD channels with the antenna if I live here ? And, where can I get this antenna other than eBay incase it doesn't work---return it kinda thing.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

DTV001 said:


> Interesting, cause I can get channels 2, 4 etc....which are NBC, etc. There are also NBC HD, ABC HD that start in the 80's. Do you not have the same channel line up as me? Maybe they're different.
> 
> My HR is an HD DVR fyi. Therefore, I'm getting, again, channels 70-79, which are the HD channels on the guide for HBO, SHO, ESPN 1 and 2, etc.
> 
> ...


no, you can't get channels 80-89 with an antenna, the antenna will only pickup signals in the area around it, toronto, rochester, buffalo, ect.

the new york city channels your getting are from your satellite because they directv thinks you live in new york city, same as me.

you CAN get channels 80-89 with your satellite system, along with allot more, of course.


----------



## DTV001 (Jun 10, 2006)

> you CAN get channels 80-89 with your satellite system, along with allot more, of course.


Ahhhh, ok, now we're getting some where. So you have the same channel line up as me then? no? 
Those channels are as follows:

80 CBSE HD
81 CBSW HD

82/83 NBC E/W HD
83/84 ABC E/W H Dand so on....

Now, the only way to get these is through the signal then ? How do I get them
then as I didn't set up the account, it's through another party. And he has no idea and is the one who suggested the antenna.

Furthermore, how come I get the 10 HD's before that, 70-79 but not the 80's ?

Do you get those 80's in HD ?


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

DTV001 said:


> Ahhhh, ok, now we're getting some where. So you have the same channel line up as me then? no?
> Those channels are as follows:
> 
> 80 CBSE HD
> ...


i'm getting channels you don't get because i pay for them and you don't, DTV001. the 80's are network HD channels that i pay for.

i've had my own account for years now, and i get everything available from directv, it costs me about 165.00USD a month.

account splitting stinks for a number of reasons, one of them being that your not in control of what you want to watch and pay for. all you can do is go to the person "in charge" of the account and tell them you'd like more channels.

the rest is up to them and the other people using the account.


----------



## DTV001 (Jun 10, 2006)

joetoronto said:


> i'm getting channels you don't get because i pay for them and you don't, DTV001. the 80's are network HD channels that i pay for.
> 
> i've had my own account for years now, and i get everything available from directv, it costs me about 165.00USD a month.
> 
> ...


Yikes, $165 US !!!! Sorry to hear that. I pay $60/month CAN and get everything except those channels.

Not sure what you mean by "not in control of what I want to watch" but I don't share a HR or anything lol. However, I will give him a call today and see if they can add those 80's for me.

Thanks for solving the big mystery joe, as I won't be grabbing an antenna now.

Cheers!


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

oakie doakie.


----------

